# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Mijn zoon plast bloed

## jvalkenburg

Goedemiddag,

Wij kwamen er achter dat mijn zoon van 10 op een gegeven moment bloed plaste. Hij moest ook veel vaker plassen dan normaal. Zijn plasser is ook ontstoken. Wij dachten meteen aan blaasontsteking. Alleen bij onderzoek van urine bleek dat niet het geval te zijn. Wat kan dit eventueel nog meer zijn?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jeroen

----------


## Flogiston

Het kan een probleem in de nieren zijn.

Bloed plassen lijkt mij ernstig genoeg om een arts te raadplegen, zeker als het wel eens vaker gebeurt.

----------


## jvalkenburg

Bedankt voor de reactie. Arts is geraadpleegd alleen bij onderzoek van plas kwam er uit dat dit geen blaasontsteking is. Wij moeten nu wachten op de uitslag van de plas. Ik vroeg me af wat er nog meer kan zijn....

----------


## Flogiston

Ik zat me al af te vragen welke arts _wel_ zou kijken of het een blaasontsteking was, maar _niet_ verder keek. Dat bevreemdde mij al ten zeerste...

----------

